# Need Help



## nursejohn (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope someone can help me. I started my first batch of Skeeter Pee about 4 days ago and on the second day it was bubbling well. The initial SG was 1.064. My temp has stayed around 76 degrees. It now is not doing anything and my SG has hardly moved. I stirred well last night to try to get it going but this morning, still nothing. Any suggestions on how I can get this going? By the way, I did not use a slurry, I used EC-1118 yeast and made a starter out of it. Thanks for any help, John.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

What is your SG now?

Did you add any yeast nutrient or energizer in?


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 29, 2010)

SG is 1.062 and yes I added nurtrient and energizer per the directions. Just not sure what else to do.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you been stirring twice a day?

Give a good dose of O2 - yeast love O2.


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have not. I did stir it good last night and will again when I get home this evening. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah - stir it up a few times this evening - get the O2 in there - and monitor the action and the SG - see if it takes off again.


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try.


----------



## nursejohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I think it is really stuck. I have been stirring twice daily and the SG is stuck at 1.054. I went ahead and added the last bottle of lemon juice yesterday and added the yeast energizer as directed and still today, no change. My temp stays around 76. Any suggestions before I dump this and call it a bad deal?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 3, 2010)

nursejohn said:


> Well, I think it is really stuck. I have been stirring twice daily and the SG is stuck at 1.054. I went ahead and added the last bottle of lemon juice yesterday and added the yeast energizer as directed and still today, no change. My temp stays around 76. Any suggestions before I dump this and call it a bad deal?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Don't dump this.

Give it a good whipping to introduce air to it. The yeast needs to breath. You can add another packet of yeast but it would be best to make a starter first and then add it. The acid and lack of air has made it very difficult to breed and eat sugar.

Always use your hydrometer to check fermentation.


----------



## FishNiX (Nov 21, 2010)

did you had any luck getting this guy going again? i'm in similar shape it seems... was sitting at 1.064 for 48hrs and checked today, I might have hit 1.062 but it's hard to tell.


----------

